# Andalusa Clay tile from Honduras



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

I am having a new Clay tile roof installed in Dallas, Texas. Some of the tiles have surface pops ranging in size from a dime up to a quarter. All of the "surface pops" have a white chalk like substance at the center of the pop. Three or four have surface flaws that may trap moisture. I was told by the tile rep. that it is normal for clay tile to have some of these imperfections and surface pops. There are probably about 10 pops in about 3 squares of tile so far.

Is this the truth or a load of you know what?

Any comments on this tile or its imperfections?

The tiles are "Andalusa" made in Honduras.

[email protected]

TIA


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Solved my own problem. Asked the Tile Rep to put it in writing! He said not until he is paid! That was enough. His tile is coming off the roof and another is going on!


----------



## johnboy52 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good for you! Listen on tile: buy and install only local products the reason is simple: At some point you'll have to replace a few tile or more than a few tile. What ever roof you go with maintaining it is part of owning it, and tile is is a real pain if you run out, and need more, and it's made in a some other country! Also know this about tile: the tile isn't the working roof, its whats under it- that is the working roof!


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree on buying products locally you don't want to ran out pieces during the roofing process. The good thing about it you can check the product yourself.


----------

